

"Hit or Miss? The Effect of Assassinations on Institutions and War" - gwern
https://web.archive.org/web/20140523062908/http://ipl.econ.duke.edu/bread/papers/working/150.pdf

======
gwern
Excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/fB26RKUZ...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/fB26RKUZd1B)

